# Trance fans, post your favorite tracks



## MEDDL3r (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm calling on all trance fans to post their favorite tracks to this thread. Try to keep to trance only, but if you think it a bangin tune, go ahead and post!


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

*Mitchell Claxton - Wuxia*

Very atmospheric uplifting trance song. If you're fine with trance that's longer than 9:00, then this is a good song to listen to.






*Ephixa - Audiocidity
*
This song is pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2019)

I find some of the NCS stuff on YouTube quite enjoyable.


----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 28, 2019)

.




 My favourite trance song




 A classic




 An old piece I first listened to ages ago. Still holds up


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## katalistik (Jan 29, 2019)

You just activated my trap card.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 18, 2019)

I’ve always enjoyed this one


----------



## goatwolff (Mar 7, 2019)

best trance EPs of 2018 imo
(some tracks are hard hitting glitch hop and wonky stuff though!!!!))


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Pretty sure this one goes in here. :3


----------



## Keita Lemur (Mar 12, 2019)

Mine will be old from mid-late 90s to early 00s. Gonna post this one then go back and listen


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 15, 2019)

Trance is amazing. It got me into Soundscapes and Ambient as well as Hard Dance, Dubstep and Techno.

bLiNd has the majority of great tracks I enjoy like "Bridge to eternity", "Club king bowser", "Dance nation", "Ghosts n' pills", "Koopa reaper (Dj and Club mix)", "Meteorave", "Temple trance" and "The other side".

PrototypeRaptor has some good ones too.

Tiesto also comes to mind but he is already posted here. My personal favorite remix of his is "Dance for life"

Also worth looking into is:

Infected Mushroom [Vicious Delicious] album

As well as one of their newest: "Walking on the moon"

There is so much to mention but I will leave you all with this:



Spoiler: Trance







 || 



 || Hard Dance - YouTube



Trance is amazing and one my most favorite genres.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## MEDDL3r (Apr 1, 2019)

I'll leave this here as well


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 1, 2020)




----------

